# Weekly Competition 2017-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.
*
These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' R F' R2 F' R U' R' U'
*2. *U' F R' U2 R U2 F R F U'
*3. *F2 U F2 R' F' U' R U F2
*4. *R' U' F2 R F U R2 F' R'
*5. *F U F' U2 F U2 F U'

*3x3x3
1. *D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D L2 B2 R U' B L U F'
*2. *B' D' R' U2 B' R2 U2 L F D2 B U2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B
*3. *B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 U' L2 R F U2 L U2 F D' U
*4. *R' U' L' B' D' R U2 D2 F U' L2 F2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 L2
*5. *B' R2 U2 B' F' D2 F L2 F R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' F' D2 R2 F' R' B

*4x4x4
1. *B R Fw2 R2 B D' Uw2 B' Uw U' L Rw B2 D2 Fw2 F L2 D' F2 L R' Uw2 U F Rw2 D' U' B D2 Rw2 F R' B' D' U L' Rw2 R Uw' U2
*2. *B Fw2 F2 R2 U2 Fw2 D Uw2 B2 Fw D L2 U2 B L Uw Fw2 L2 Uw' L R' F2 L2 U' L F R2 U B F2 U Rw' Uw' R Fw2 U R B Fw' U
*3. *L2 R2 B Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw' U L' R Fw' L' Rw' D L R D U' Fw' Rw' R2 U2 L' U L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R' F2 Rw2 F D' Uw U R Uw2
*4. *Uw' U' L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D' U' R2 Fw' Rw B2 Uw R' Fw Rw' Uw2 B Fw' L Fw D F Rw B' D' R2 D2 L B Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 U' R' Uw R D
*5. *D L' Rw R' Fw D2 B U B2 F Rw Fw D F' R' B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' L2 F' D' Uw2 U F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D Rw R2 D L Uw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw

*5x5x5
1. *Uw' B L2 Bw D2 Fw' Dw' Uw' Lw Rw' D2 U B2 D' Bw2 D' Uw Lw Uw U Bw F' Dw Rw F Dw' B Rw2 Dw2 Lw D L Dw2 Bw Dw2 U L Lw' R2 Dw' Uw' B2 U2 Lw' D2 Bw' L Lw Rw R2 Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 D B2 Dw2 Uw2 U R
*2. *U L2 B Dw' Uw L2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 F Dw' Uw' L' Lw2 R2 Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 U' F Dw Fw R Uw2 Rw D2 Rw Dw' U Lw' D2 Dw2 U Bw L2 Lw R2 Uw' Lw Bw2 U2 Rw R Bw Fw Rw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' F' U2 R2 Bw2 Lw B2 Lw D' Bw2 Rw2
*3. *B R2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Dw B2 L' B U' F' Rw R' Dw2 U' R' D L' Lw' D' L Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' R F' R Uw2 L2 Dw2 B R' B2 R F' D2 Dw L Fw' F Lw R' U Bw2 Dw U L Rw U Lw' D2 B' Lw2 Uw Lw D' Uw2 U' Fw'
*4. *Uw2 Fw' F' R' Dw' Fw' F' Rw' Bw F' U' R2 B' Rw' Dw2 F' L2 Bw2 Dw2 L Lw U Rw D' Bw Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' D2 Rw F' Dw' U' Rw' Uw' Bw L' R Bw2 L' Lw' Bw' Uw U' B Bw' D2 B2 R' B2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw L2 U' Bw' L2 R'
*5. *D2 R2 Uw' R2 Dw' U2 Fw D' Dw Uw' F L' Rw2 B Bw Fw' D' Uw Bw2 L' Bw R Fw' L' D' L2 F2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 F' L' D Lw' Uw L F2 U F' D Dw' Lw' B' U B Rw2 D Dw' R2 B' Rw2 F' R' B' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U' F2 U

*6x6x6
1. *3F D L' 2R 2U2 2L2 F2 2U 3F 3U L 3R' 2R2 2U2 2L' 3F2 3R B' 2R2 2U2 B R2 2U' 3F2 2U 3R 2R2 B2 2F' 2L' 2B L R 3U2 B 3F' 3U2 3R2 2R' R2 D' 2L 2D B' U R' 2B D2 2F' 2L 2R 2F2 F 3U' 2U2 3F 2U B2 2U 2B L2 B' 2R 2D' 3U2 2U B' D2 2U U2
*2. *D 2B' F' 2U' 3R' R' D 2U' 2F 3R2 3U2 2R2 F2 D2 2B 3F 3U2 2R' 2F D2 2D' 2U2 U2 2L 2D2 U2 3R' 2F2 2D2 2U' 2F 3U' 2R 2D' 2B2 D2 U' L 3R' F' D' U2 F2 2R' 2U 2F' L D2 2L' D' 2U 2B 2D L2 2R D' 2L2 3R B R2 D2 3U B2 2B F' 2U2 2F' 2L 2F' D
*3. *B' L 2L' D' 2B2 2R2 U L2 2L' 2R' D2 L' 2F' R' D' 3U2 U2 F 2U2 B L' 2L 3R2 F2 U' 2R 3U 3F 2F 2L2 2D2 3U' B' 2L D 2D' R' 2D2 3R' R B2 3F2 2U2 3F 2D' 2F R2 D2 3R D 2B2 U2 2L' 3U' U' B2 2B2 3F2 2U2 2F2 3U' 2U' 3F2 3R2 2B2 F2 D' U' L2 R
*4. *D B' 2B F' 2U 2R2 B L2 3R B 2D' R2 3F2 D' 2D' 2U 2L' D2 2L2 2R' 2D2 L2 2L2 3R 3U2 2B' U 2B' 2F2 2L' D 2F' D' 2R' R D' 2L 3R R F 3U 3R 3U' 3R 2U' 2B 3F2 L' 2L 3R' 2B 2U2 L 2F' 2R 2U U' 2L 2U2 2R2 2D2 L 2D2 2U 2L 2R2 R' 2F' L 2D
*5. *2R 2B 3R' 2B D' 2R R2 3F' 2D2 2U2 3R D2 3U' 3F 2D' 2L2 R U2 3F' 2F D' 3U' 2B F2 2R U2 3F F 2L R' 2D2 2B2 3U' F 2L 2B' 2D2 R 3U' L 2R2 3U2 B2 2R' B 2L' 2R 2F' F 2D' 3R' R2 2D2 3U2 2R' D F' U' 2B' D 2U' B2 2B' 2F' L 2D 3R' F' 2L 2U

*7x7x7
1. *2R2 2D 3U B2 3F' 3L 2F2 2R R' D2 2D2 2L 2D2 U2 3B' 2F2 3D' 3B' U' B2 R2 2U 3R R 2D L2 3L2 2R2 D 2D2 3U2 R F2 U2 2B 3F 2F2 R F2 R2 U' 3F2 2U 3R' 2R 3U2 2L 3B 2R2 R' 3D 2B2 L2 U 3L' B2 U' 2L B2 F 2D' 3D 3U 2B 3B' F2 2D' L 2L 3R2 2D2 2B 3L' 3R2 2F2 3U' 2L2 2F2 2U2 3L 2B' R' 2B2 F 3U' 3R 2B2 3F 2L' 3R2 2R B 2F 3R2 F' 3L' 3U' 2B2 3R2 3F'
*2. *3L 2D2 3F' 2U2 L2 3R2 2R' 2D' 3D2 B2 2B2 3D2 2U' 2B2 3F 2F 3L' 2D 3U2 U R 2B' 2R' 2U2 U2 2B2 2F 3L' 3D R 3U2 L 2R 3F2 2F 2D2 2U 2R2 2B2 2F' 3L' D2 2L' 2R2 B 2R' 2B 3B' 2L 2F2 2U 3R F 2L' 2R B2 2B2 F' 2R' F2 U F 2U2 3B' 3D B' D2 R2 3D2 2F U2 2B' L2 3F 2U2 L' 2L B2 2U' 2B2 2L 2D' B' F2 2L 3D' L B2 3U' 2R' U 3B' F' 2U2 3B2 2F' F R' F' 3R
*3. *2F L' 3F 3D 3L2 2D2 2L 2D2 B' 3L 2B L R2 2D 2F 3D U 3F 3D 2B2 3U B L 3F L 3F F 3R R F2 2U' 3B 3R 3B' D2 2R2 B 3L F2 2U' L 3L 2R 2F D2 2U 2L D 2D' 3U R' D2 3B L' 2F' R' 2F 3R2 3F 3L 3R' 2B2 F' 3L 3B' 3R 2R2 2F' 2D 2U2 B' 2B 2F 2D' L' 2L 3L2 3R 2D' 2B L' 3B2 U 2B' 2F2 2R2 D2 2D' L' B 2B2 F2 D 3B U' 2F D 2R 2B2 2L'
*4. *D2 2D U2 2F' 2D 3D2 3B2 3F' 2F F' 2D L2 3R B D' 2D' 3L2 3R' F' D2 U' 3F2 U 2B' 2F2 2D' R2 D' B' 2B 2L 3F2 U' B2 3F' L 2F 3R2 3F 2R' 2F 3D F2 3R' 2F2 2L' 2D B' 2B2 L' D2 2F2 F2 2U2 F 2U' 2B 3F' 2R 3F 3R2 D 2D U2 2R2 2D2 2U F' 3R2 F' 2D' 3B R F 3D F' 2L' D' 3B' F' 2D2 L 3R2 3D' 2U2 3B2 F 3L' 2R' 3U 2B 3D 2R' U2 3R2 3F 2D2 U' 2B' 2L
*5. *D' 3D2 3R2 2D2 3D2 3U2 B' 2D2 L' D' 2R 3F 2R2 D' F2 3L 2D 2B' 3U' 2L' 3R' 3B' 2F2 2D' U 2F 2U2 L2 2U' R2 3U 2R 2B' 2F2 3D2 2B2 U2 2R B 2F F2 D' 2D 3L' R 2U2 B' 2R' U2 3L2 2B U2 2B' 2R2 3F 3R R D' 2L 3R 3F2 3R' 3F2 3L B2 U2 3B' U' 2L2 3R 3F2 L2 2F F' 3D' B 3L R' 3B U R' B' R' 3F2 2F 3D 3U' 2U' 2L 3D L 3B' 3F2 2L2 D' 2F2 3L' 3R2 2U' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U' R' F R U2 R'
*2. *R2 F2 U' R' U' F2
*3. *F' R2 U' R2 U R F2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 D B2 D B' R' F' L U2 F' D2
*2. *R2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 R D' L2 B' U R F2 R' F2
*3. *L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' L R' D R' B' D' L2 B2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' B' F' R D' F2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw' B' R U' F' Uw' Fw' Uw L D' F' L R2 Fw2 Uw B F2 D2 F U2 L B' R' Fw' D' Rw'
*2. *U R' B' Fw Rw Uw Fw' D U R' U2 B F2 D2 F U' L Uw L R Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' D L2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 B U2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F
*3. *R2 D' B2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw2 D Rw B' Rw' R B' Uw U2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 R D' U F' Rw R' D' Uw2 Rw D U2 Rw' Uw' L2 Rw F2 Uw B2 R' Fw' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Fw Uw F R' B2 F Lw2 B Bw' Fw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Dw' Bw' F2 Rw Uw Lw B' F2 Rw' Dw' F2 U2 L2 R B2 L Rw' Bw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 F' Lw' D' Lw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' F' R' D2 F' R' D2 Uw' L Lw' R2 Dw' R' Bw2 Fw2 L2 F'
*2. *L D Dw Bw Lw2 Uw' L Rw' R' Dw L' R' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw' Bw2 F' Lw' Bw Dw Lw Uw Fw R Bw R2 Bw' Fw Lw' Fw' L2 D R Uw B L B2 Uw Fw2 L' D L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw F U' Rw' Uw Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 D
*3. *F' Rw' Bw2 D L D2 Dw Lw' Bw2 R2 D2 R2 Fw F2 Uw2 U Lw Dw' U Rw Bw D2 Rw Bw2 Rw Bw2 Fw F2 Uw Bw' F' D' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 U' B' R' F' L Uw' U2 Bw2 Rw' F' Rw' R D2 Fw D2 Fw2 L2 Lw' R Dw' Uw' U L' R Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 2F2 3U 2R 2D2 3F U' 2B' U' R' B' R2 D' 2D2 2U' 2F2 2R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 3U2 B 3R' 2D 2B' L2 2R2 R2 U2 3R 2D 3U L2 3F2 U' B' 3F F2 D 3U' 2B2 2D' 2R' 2B2 F' 2D' 2U2 2R D2 2U U' 3R2 3F L2 U2 3R' 2D2 L2 2B' 2F F2 D' 3U2 U' B' 3R2 2R2 U' 2B 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R 2B' F R2 3F R' 2D2 3U 2U 3R' D' 2D B' 3F 2L2 3D' 3R' 2R' R2 B2 3D2 L2 2F' 3D2 3U 2L2 3B D' 2L2 D U 2R2 2B 3R' 2D2 B2 2R2 D' 2F' R2 F 2D' 2L2 R2 F2 2D U2 L' F' L2 D' B' 3B' F2 D2 F' D 3B L 3U B2 3B2 L' 3D' 2F2 L' F 3R D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2U B' 3B' 3F2 2F 2U 2R 2B' 3R2 D' 2U2 R' D 3D' 2L' 3F L2 3U 2R 3D 3U2 U2 2B' F' 2L2 3R' 2F' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' U' R' B' D2 F L D2 F2 R2
*2. *L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' B' D' B2 L F2 U2 F2 R'
*3. *U F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R U' F' D' F2 D L R' B2
*4. *R B R2 F' U' L2 U2 L' U' B' U2 B' L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2
*5. *R2 D F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F D' L F2 L2 B' L2 F2 R' F D
*6. *U R' U L U' F' R L' B U2 L2 U L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D F2
*7. *F R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B U' R' U B L F' R2 D2 R2 U'
*8. *B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R U B' L2 U' R2 U2 L' F
*9. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R' B R' D2 R B D F L U
*10. *F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B R F R'
*11. *L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F R' F2 D F' R U2 B' D F2
*12. *F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 R U2 R' D B2 D2 F2 L2 R' D' F' D
*13. *D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' F D B L' B L U2 L2 D'
*14. *D2 F2 L B2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L B U' L D'
*15. *B' D' L2 B R' L' F U2 B' D' L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L' D2
*16. *L2 B F D2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U R B' U2 L' U F' L' R2 U2
*17. *L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R U' R2 D2 B' L U' L F' L2
*18. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B L' B' U' B F' U L2 R' D
*19. *D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F' R B L2 U L D B U F2 R'
*20. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 D B' L' B F2 D2 F' U' L2 F' L'
*21. *R2 F R2 F U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B F' D L2 F' R F'
*22. *U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' F' D L B F2 D R U' R' F
*23. *R2 U F2 R' B' L' F' D F' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L
*24. *B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B L B F2 L2 U L' F' D' F' R'
*25. *D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U L' F' L F2 L B' L R' U' L2
*26. *U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R U F L' B D B2 U' L2
*27. *B D2 R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B F D' B' L' U F2 R D' F L' R
*28. *D2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 R' F D L2 D' B2 D' R U2
*29. *U2 F' U' D L U' R' F2 U L' F2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R B2
*30. *R2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D L2 U' F2 D2 U L' D' U
*31. *R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D F' U' L' R' D R B' L2 D
*32. *B2 U2 L' D2 F' L U L D R' B U2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 L2
*33. *B F2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D' F L U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D'
*34. *F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B D F R' D2 F D' L2 U B'
*35. *U2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D' B D' L F2 D2 B2 D' F2
*36. *U2 R' L F' R' D B U R' F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 F'
*37. *L2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F D2 L U' B2 F' U L' U' B' D2
*38. *D2 R2 B L2 D2 B F R2 B U2 F' D' L2 B R2 D2 L D B D' B'
*39. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' R U R' B' R D R D' L2 F L2
*40. *D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R F U B L' B2 L' F' R' U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U B U' R2 F D' R' D F2
*2. *F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' F L2 U R' F' U L2 U2
*3. *D2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U' F' L B' L2 R2 U' B2 D2
*4. *D' R2 L2 B U' R' L2 D B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L
*5. *U' F U' R D F2 D2 L F2 B L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B R2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 L F' U2 F' D' U' B U2 B U'
*2. *B2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U B D2 F R B' D2 B2 R2
*3. *F' R2 U2 L B' R L' F2 D F L2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *U L2 F' L' U B R' U' F' L' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 R2
*5. *B U' D' L B' R2 D2 R' U L' U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U R' D L' F R2 U B' U' F' U
*2. *R' D F2 U' R U' B' D F' R2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 L B2 R U2 L'
*3. *D' R D2 L' B' U F' B R' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F U2 F'
*4. *R' D L U2 F D2 L' D2 F R' L D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R U2
*5. *U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' U2 F' R' U2 R' U B2 L R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' U L2 U R' B D' L' R2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U' F' R' F2 U2 R U2 R
*3. *D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L B F' R' D B L B2 L
*4. *B2 Fw' U L' D Fw2 Rw' B2 U' F2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 D' U B' R' B2 L B' L F D Uw' U2 L D2 U Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 L Rw2 B2 L Rw' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R2
*3. *L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R D' L D' U B L2 D B L2
*4. *D2 Uw U' R' Fw Rw B F U' Fw2 Uw Rw' F Uw Rw2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' L F D2 Rw2 R' D2 B F' Uw2 U2 L2 R' F Uw2 B Rw Fw' Rw2 D' F' L
*5. *R2 Bw' Dw F2 Lw D2 Fw R Fw F2 Dw2 F L' B2 Fw' Dw Uw2 L' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw Lw U' Lw' Dw Uw' U' Fw R U' Rw2 D Fw Dw' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw' U' Bw2 U' L2 R2 B' Rw' R' Bw F L' Dw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay:*
2. R F' R2 F' R2 U R U F U'
3. F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 L2 R' D' L2 F2 L' D' B U2 R' B'
4. F U' Rw Uw' B' D' U2 Fw B' U D2 L2 B2 U' Rw' F' Fw' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw R2 Uw' U2 D' B2 R' Rw U' B R B2 Rw U Rw D R Uw F2 Uw'
5. Uw2 B' Dw Uw' D' R2 Lw Bw' B' R' Dw' B L' D2 B2 Fw' L' Lw' R2 Fw R Dw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 U' F Uw' L' D R' Fw' L R2 Rw F2 U' R' F' Fw2 B Bw' Lw Fw2 Dw2 U2 Lw U2 R' Rw' Uw D Bw' B2 F Rw L Bw2 B2 Fw
6. 2D R 2L2 F 2D2 2L2 U 2L 3F' 2D2 2U2 2R2 3F 2U' 2B 2F2 B' R2 L 3R 2L 2U 3F2 D 2B2 R' D U' L2 2B R 3U' 2L' 3F U R 2F2 2U' 3F2 F2 3U' 3R 2L2 2D 2R' B2 D2 B 2D2 3F2 3U 2U2 3F' 3R' L' 3F 2F2 2U2 2R' B2 2D' B 2D B' R 2B 2D2 U' 2L' U 2R2 F D' B 3U' 2L U 3F' 2R L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay:*
2. F2 U2 R' F R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
3. D B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B U' L2 R' U' L2 D R' D
4. D' B2 F2 Rw R' L2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R L2 B U Fw' R D' Rw U2 D2 F2 Rw' F Uw L' Fw' B2 U2 Rw Uw2 U B2 F' D' U2 B2 F U F
5. D F' R L Rw2 B' D' Uw R' Dw' D R2 L' Uw2 Fw Bw F2 D U' Dw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' Bw2 Dw Lw' Dw' Fw L2 U' F Bw U' Rw F Uw F' Rw R2 Dw' Fw' U D2 Uw Fw' R2 D' R U D2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 F' Bw' D Bw Dw Fw
6. 3U 2D' 2F U2 R' L' 2F' 3R2 2D 2L' 2U 2R' 3R2 3U2 B 3U' 2B 2D 3R' 2B2 D2 R' 2F' 3F 3R U2 2D' D' 3F' 3R2 D2 U 2F' 2D' 2F' B 2B2 2U' 3R' F L' B2 3U2 R 2B' 2L 2F2 3U D2 2R' B' F U' 2R' R2 3U' F2 L' 2F2 2L' 2B D2 2D' 3R 2U2 B' 3F F 2L 2F 2R2 2U2 B2 2D' 3F2 U' D R' 3U2 2L
7. 3R' 2U 3B' 2D 2F 2L 3D2 3U2 3F' 2U' 2B2 2L 3D' 2L' 3U' U2 2D2 2U D 3R' 2F F2 B 2D2 3U' 2B 2L 3B' 2F2 2L2 2B' L R 2F 2L' 2F' 3D' 2L' 3D2 2F2 L' 3D' 3L' B2 3R B2 F' 2B2 D' 3R' 3D U2 R2 B' 2R 3D D2 U B' 2D2 3U' 2B R2 2D' 2L' 2D 3F 3B F 2U2 L' 3D2 2U2 3L2 B' 3U B2 3R U2 2U 2B' 2F' L2 3L2 3R D2 F2 3L' B2 2U 3U' B R B2 3L2 2F2 3D F' 3R2 U'

*Mini Guildford:
2*. R2 U R' U F' R2 U F U2
*3.* F2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' F D U L2 D2 L B R'
*4. *Uw2 D2 F R2 D' R' U2 Fw' B' Uw' R' U D' Rw' Fw U L2 Uw D' B2 Fw2 U Fw B2 D2 U' Rw' D2 R' F2 R Rw2 Uw F Fw2 B R2 F R2 Fw
*5*. Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw Lw Uw2 R Lw Uw R2 Uw' Dw2 U2 Bw' D Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R Lw U Rw D2 Uw L2 Bw2 Dw L' Rw' Lw' F2 B L' Dw2 Uw F' Bw' Fw R Fw2 L' Lw' B' D2 Lw' B' Dw' U2 R2 Bw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw U B' F2 D2 U2
*OH.* D' L2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' R2 U2 F L' F D2 R D'
*Clock*. 
UU u6 dU u5' dd Ud u4 dU u2' Ud u6 UU UU u' UU u2 dd UU
dd d5 dU d5' UU d5' Ud d5' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 dd
*Megaminx. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyraminx.* U' R' L R B L' U B' r b'
*Skewb.* U B' U L' R' B U' L'
*Square-1.* (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) /

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / ddUd

*Kilominx: 
1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2.* R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3.* R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4.* R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5.* R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' B L' U L' R B r' b u'
*2. *R U R' U B L' U' r' b u
*3. *R L R' L U' L B U' r u'
*4. *R' U' B' U' R L' R U' b'
*5. *B' R L B' U L U l r b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, 1)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R D U' D R' D' L U R' D' U'
*2. *R' D' U L R D U' L' D' U'
*3. *L' R' U D' L R' L' D L' D' U'
*4. *U L U R' D' R U' D L' D' U'
*5. *R' D' R' L' U R' U R' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 7, 2017)

*2BLD: *38.04 [15.71], DNF [22.16/11.05], *31.88 *[9.19]
*3BLD: 1:32.95 *[44.52], 1:36.48 [49.65], 1:40.67[50.06] // even and slow 
*4BLD: *DNF [9:58/5:17] 3X (horribly slow), 7:30.65 [5:00], *7:02.35 *[3:57]
*5BLD: 13:55.06* [8:13], 16:02.58 [9:08], DNF [14:48.23/9:17]
1) Rather good considering I solved some edges in wrong order and had to backtrack twice!
2) long memo recall pause
*6BLD: DNF *[30:23/17:24] again so close. A slice move wrong seems to be all fault.
*Multi: 8/8 *in 44:09 [32:00] not fast but 100% 

*2x2: *7.34, 6.67, 8.52, 31.81 (dropped it), 8.24 // never had something like this, some silly scrambles
*3x3: *35.32, 36.70, 38.82, 33.34, 29.57
*4x4: *2:19.44, 2:26.44, 2:06.87, 2:49.84, 2:04.32
*5x5: *4:11.32, 3:51.56, 4:14.89, 4:05.23, 4:09.88
*6x6:* 7:27, 9:23, 8:44, 10:13, 8:55 bad
*2-4: 3:30.85 
2-5: 8:28.76
2-6: 14:11.51 PB*

*Skewb: *17.82, 41.50, 20.84, 30.25, 29.35


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 7, 2017)

*3x3:* (18.85), 23.44, 20.71, 19.55, (25.51) = *21.23
Skewb: *9.03, (10.45), 6.98, (5.83), 8.94 = *8.32
2x2: *6.28, (8.21), 7.72, 6.08, (4.39) = *6.70
Square-one: *(23.01), 34.77, (43.45), 37.01, 36.85 = *36.22
2-3-4 relay: 2:18.94
2-3-4-5 relay: 6:51.48
Pyraminx: *12.32, (10.52), (27.14), 14.24, 19.98 = *15.52
4x4: *1:29.77, (1:52.69), 1:36.19, (1:22.24), 1:28.67 = *1:31.55
Feet: *3:12.29, 2:57.07, 3:24.20, (4:29.77), (2:33.53) = *3:11.19
OH: *43.88, 39.45, (1:09.02), 47.72, (36.51) = *43.69
5x5: *3:59.75, 3:59.74, 3:28.11, (4:02.00), (3:26.87) = *3:39.00
2BLD: *1:18.81, DNF, 1:14.69 = *1:14.69
6x6: *(9:06.97), 8:50.64, (8:02.90), 8:16.71, 8:25.61 = *8:30.99
3BLD: *DNF, 3:45.15, DNF = *3:45.15

FMC: 33*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



L' D U' R B' R' B' D B2 R' B' R' B R B' D' B L2 D' F' U2 R' U R U' B U B' U R' B U' R'

L' D U' * L2 D' F' (6/6) 222
(R U B' R) (4/10) F2L less one pair and one corner
(U' B U' B' U R' U' R U2) (9/19) 2c2e

Insert at *: (T-perm + cancelled setup move)

R B' R' B' D B2 R' B' R' B R B' D' B (14/33)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 7, 2017)

2x2 : (5.64), 5.44, 4.27, 4.65, (2.96) = 4.79
3x3 : 12.56, (12.38), 13.74, (19.48), 15.36 = 13.89
4x4 : (46.53), (59.17), 58.51, 51.42, 50.90 = 53.61
5x5 : (1:32.30), (1:48.46), 1:38.19,1:42.73, 1:41.39 = 1:40.77
6x6 : (3:02.82), 3:02.32, 2:56.27, (2:51.79), 2:53.12 = 2:57.24
7x7 : 4:05.14, 4:02.54, (4:25.76),4:04.73, (4:02.49) = 4:04.14
2 BLD : 1:05.88, 49.73, DNF = 49.73
3 BLD : DNF (2:35.82), 2:29.92, 2:41.85 = 2:29.92
4 BLD : DNF (15:06) = DNF // Finally a decent time but inverted two letter which lead to 4 wrong edges
5 BLD : DNF (39:46) = DNF // First 5 BLD since a restarted cubing, 5 edges wrong.
2-4 relay : 1:19.93
2-5 relay : 3:08.41
2-6 relay : 6:00.44
2-7 relay : 10:15.61
Mini Guildford : 6:48.92
OH : 31.56, 38.12, (49.07), 40.10, (28.35) = 36.59
MTS : 45.51, 41.51, 48.38, (41.28), (51.57) = 45.13
Clock : 19.86, (21.40), 20.90, (14.20), 17.38 = 19.38
Kilominx : 52.71, 50.34, (47.26), 50.01, (54.44) = 51.02
Megaminx : 1:29.33, (1:41.39), 1:34.78, (1:21.98), 1:29.64 = 1:31.25
Pyraminx : 5.52, 5.22, (4.34), 5.98, (6.50) = 5.57
Square-1 : (27.05), 29.25, 31.14, 33.10, (44.43) = 31.16
Skewb : (4.75), 7.82, 6.47, (9.01), 6.68 = 6.99


----------



## asacuber (Feb 7, 2017)

2bld: 17.32, DNF, 16.69= 16.69
2x2: (2.85), 1.56, (1.49), 2.31, 1.68= 1.86// WHOOO (lol keyboard but whatever)
3x3: 11.12, 11.21, (13.44), (10.95), 12.71= 11.68// decent
Skewb: (2.96), 4.52, (8.04), 5.17, 5.49= 5.07// nice, good single too 
Pyraminx: 4.34, 3.67, (2.91), 3.48, (5.24)=3.83// lolwut, overall PB iirc
2-4: 1:17.33// nice
OH: 23.72, (15.55), 19.93, 23.08, (28.03)= 22.25// yay, cool single, 3rd sub16 this week, 5th overall
2-5: 4:00.17// lol
4x4: 1:02.45, 58.4, (1:14.97), (53.76),1:05.33=1:02.07


----------



## Torch (Feb 7, 2017)

2x2: 3.80, 2.36, 2.49, 3.23, 1.98= 2.69
3x3: 11.72, 11.35, 14.91, 9.84, 12.66 = 11.91
4x4: 42.10, 48.83, 44.70, 44.31, 48.41 = 45.81
5x5: 1:28.56, 1:33.24, 1:23.15, 1:33.15, 1:27.78 = 1:29.84
6x6: 2:42.38, 2:36.90, 2:39.26, 2:49.00, 2:49.82 = 2:43.55
7x7: 4:00.36, 3:57.51, 4:18.19, 4:02.53, 4:06.56 = 4:03.15
2BLD: 23.72, 25.56, 25.67 = 23.72
3BLD: 1:00.54, 1:09.13, 1:16.68 = 1:00.54
OH: 23.10, 23.28, 22.09, 20.51, 19.29 = 21.90
MTS: 51.39, 35.80, 34.20, 44.75, 37.27 = 39.27
Feet: 52.89, 46.32, 34.09, 42.38, 37.77 = 42.16
2-4 Relay: 1:04.36
2-5 Relay: 2:44.00
2-6 Relay: 5:18.60
2-7 Relay: 9:49.71
Mini Guildford: 6:03.83
Clock: 20.93, 19.43, 17.70, 15.27, 16.91 = 18.01
Kilo: 30.18, 29.28, 30.88, 30.98, 33.27= 30.68
Mega: 1:21.02, 1:20.34, 1:34.35, 1:31.21, 1:21.39 = 1:24.54
Pyra: 3.72, 4.15, 4.05, 4.53, 5.46= 4.24
SQ-1: 23.80, 44.76, 41.98, 25.80, 27.66 = 31.81
Skewb: 8.58, 7.67, 6.53, 6.43, 12.21 = 7.59


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 7, 2017)

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:00.51, (1:24.59), (50.06), 59.35, 59.76 = *59.88 *PB Ao5

*3x3x3 with feet*: (2:12.76), 2:14.68+, 2:42.95, 2:32.23, (DNF) = *2:29.96

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(7:52.06), DNF(10:51.29), DNF(11:04.58) = *DNF *Maybe I should practice, or something.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 2:22.61, 1:42.77, 2:17.33 = *1:42.77*

*Megaminx*: (5:58.45), 4:43.82, 4:01.25, (3:26.41), 4:19.17 = *4:21.42 *PB single and Ao5. Single by nearly 20 seconds.

*FMC*: 54 moves



Spoiler: FMC Solution



L' B2 R2 F2 U F' - 2x2x2 block
R U2 R U' R' B' R2 - 2x2x3 block
U' B2 U' B' U' B' R B2 R' B' - f2l-1
R' L U2 L' B' U' B U B' U' B U B' R' U' R U' B R - OLL
U2 B U B U' B' U' B' U' B U' B2 - PLL

Final Solution:
L' B2 R2 F2 U F' R U2 R U' R' B' R2 U' B2 U' B' U' B' R B2 R' B' R' L U2 L' B' U' B U B' U' B U B' R' U' R U' B R U2 B U B U' B' U' B' U' B U' B2

I think I'm out of practice on FMC.



*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *23:41.54*; 9.88, 33.62, 1:55.12, 3:47.45, 6:03.48, 11:11.97 - PBs on 6 and 7. 7 by nearly 1 minute: previous 7x7 PB was 12:11.66

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:25.48*; 9.33, 37.19, 1:40.43, 3:22.79, 6:35.73

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:17.03*; 15.44, 38.56, 2:03.97, 3:19.04

*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:36.93*; 9.00, 35.86, 1:52.06

*Square-1*: 1:41.93+, 2:00.04, (DNF(1:58.25)), 1:44.20, (1:32.11) = *1:48.73 *Someday I'll take the time to learn more than barely enough Square-1 algs.

*7x7x7*: 13:10.14, 12:08.80, (13:26.13), (11:38.06), 12:41.65 = *12:40.20

6x6x6*: (7:14.49), 6:53.90, 6:02.78, (5:58.18), 6:53.34 = *6:36.68 *PB single, almost PB Ao5

*5x5x5*: 3:02.07, (2:49.20), 3:38.15, (3:41.50), 3:15.33+ = *3:18.52

4x4x4*: 1:42.81, 1:39.96, 1:52.68, (1:33.82), (1:53.76) = *1:45.15

3x3x3*: (38.15), 36.51, (32.14), 37.57, 32.21 = *35.44

2x2x2*: 11.25, 10.75, (9.21), 9.98, (16.32) = *10.66
*
75 participation points, and 1 or 2 decent times (by my standards). That's as close as I'll come to winning until I learn big blind.

I'll try my hand at a couple events I don't do:

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: 5:36.78, (3:19.28), 3:56.06, (7:58.61), 3:46.63 = *4:26.49

Pyraminx*: 55.70, 1:12.14, (19.04), (1:51.18), 1:27.10 = *1:11.65

Skewb*: (1:22.52), 33.92, (23.53), 52.69, 56.79 = *47.80
*
Yeah, I think those will stay in the "thanks, but no thanks" category.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2017)

2x2: (5.72), 4.33, 3.52, 4.36, (2.19) = 4.07 // good
3x3: (11.62), (17.49), 12.74, 12.13, 15.34 = 13.40 // silly counting 15
4x4: 53.60, 57.66, 52.63, (43.48), (59.24) = 54.63 // great single
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
OH:
2BLD:
3BLD:
MBLD:
FMC:
MTS:
Kilominx:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 12.99, (14.14), (5.47), 5.92, 11.97 = 10.29 // weird
Skewb: 8.02, 9.17, (7.55), (12.01), 10.52 = 9.42 // Meh
Square-1:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 7, 2017)

*3x3:*
24.44
26.75
23.38
22.05
24.11


----------



## hfsdo (Feb 7, 2017)

2x2: (9.81), 7.65, (6.10), 8.43, 8.62 = 8.23
3x3: (43.51), 27.65, (25.16), 30.12, 30.86 = 29.54
4x4: (1:40.98), 1:43.34, (1:48.86), 1:44.07, 1:48.54


----------



## arbivara (Feb 8, 2017)

3x3x3: *26.47* - (24.23) 24.69 29.6 (32.55) 25.11 // Pity that over 30, but that counting 24 <3!
OH: *58.85* - 56.2 1:03.83 (55.89) (1:16.15) 56.52 // Pretty good (for me), considering it was right handed
WF: *5:40.13* - (3:22.99) (7:39.79) 6:48.3 5:54.08 4:18 // Really bad
FMC: *38* // not good - full solution bellow
Clock: *29.54* - (25.28) 27.43 28.67 32.51 (40.88) // absolute crap
Megaminx: *6:21.05* - 5:53.25 6:46.05 (7:01.24) 6:23.38 (5:30.97) // _Slowly_ improving
Pyraminx: *17.35* - (11.63) 16.8 15.7 19.54 (24.22) // great!
Skewb: *33.47* - 33.41 33.56 (29.29) (34.64) 33.46 // ok, I guess



Spoiler: FMC



[email protected] F U R' // EO + PAIR
L2 B2 // 1X2X2
D' // pseudo 2X2X2
(D2) // 2X2X2
F2 // PAIR
U' L2 F // pseudo F2L-2
F U' F' // pseudo F2L-1
(L2 F' L2 F) // F2L-2 + PAIR
(U2 *B' U B) // F2L-1
(F' U' F U2 F' U F U) // AB4C
insertions:
* - B' U' F2 U B U' F2 U // solves 1 corner
@ - L' B L F L' B' L F' // solves remaining corners
Final (crappy) solution:
B L F L' B' L U R' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F' U' F' U' F U2 F' U F B' U2 F2 U B U' F2 U' F' L2 F L2 D2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 8, 2017)

*3x3:* (15.61), 16.51, 16.00, (17.46), 15.78 = *16:10

4x4:* 1:13.42, 1:07.16, (1:01.78), (1:19.04), 1:15.12 = *1:11.90

5x5:* 3:16.19, (3:16.23), 3:06.30, (2:51.50), 3:07.97 = *3:10.15

6x6:* 5:22.59, (5:09.52), 5:50.14, 5:24.22, (6:19.78) = *5:32.32*
*
Kilominx:* 48.55, 46.74, 53.95, (58.12), (45.38) = *49.75

Megaminx:* (1:21.04), (1:31.32), 1:23.89, 1:24.23, 1:22.87 = *1:23.67*


----------



## MuckPie (Feb 8, 2017)

*2x2: *12.06, (9.58), (12.13), 11.46, 9.74 = 11.09
*3x3: *(22.43), 31.85, 32.03, 24.73, (34.64) = 29.54


----------



## pjk (Feb 8, 2017)

*3x3:* 12.72, 11.76, (11.76), (13.58), 12.69 = 12.39
*4x4:* 58.65, 1:01.08, 1:02.02, 1:00.98, 1:01.27 = 1:01.11


----------



## h2f (Feb 8, 2017)

2x2:6.80, 5.96, (7.96), 5.17, (3.20) = 5.98
3x3: 16.65, 18.05, (20.82), 17.00, (15.33) = 17.24
4x4: 1:18.54, 1:15.66, (1:28.97), (1:12.92), 1:26.39 = 1:20.20
OH: 31.20, 30.64, (29.15), (45.07), 35.21 = 32.35
2-3-4: 1:48.74
FM: 27
2bld: 40.46, 28.96, 29.40 = 28.96
3bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
5bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
skewb: 13.34, 9.97, 8.20, (17.64), (6.88) = 10.51
The series of dnfs in bld events. It happens to me sometime but in 4bld it lasts for few months.



Spoiler



L D2 F2 //2x2x1
B L //pair
U R2 U2//2x2x1
R2 U2 L F //f2l-1
U' L' U L//eo
U' F U2 F'* U'//AB3C
*L' U' R' U L U' R U (-2)
solution: L D2 F2 B L U R2 U2 R2 U2 L F U' L' U L U' F U2 F' L' U' R' U L U' R (27)


----------



## muchacho (Feb 8, 2017)

*2x2*: 9.10, 6.92, 12.56, (17.69), (4.59) = *9.53
3x3*: 19.97, 21.14, 17.74, (15.03), (23.16) = *19.62
Kilominx*: (1:09.74), 1:10.78, (1:22.11), 1:11.22, 1:13.23 = *1:11.54*


----------



## João Santos (Feb 8, 2017)

2x2: 5.12, 6.31, (7.87), (4.22), 5.45 = 5.62
3x3: 20.97, 20.22, 24.11, (25.27), (19.95) = 21.76
4x4: 1:19.45 Pll, 1:20.45 pll, (1:14.65), (1:38.33)ollpll, 1:23.13 = 1:21.01(pb)
5x5: 2:45.12, (2:41.89), 2:51.67, 3:15.65, (DNF) =2:57.48
234: 1:57.45 (first sub 2)
2345: 4:55.51 (first sub 5)


----------



## G2013 (Feb 8, 2017)

2x2x2 1.81 avg???? subSaR WTF????
1. (2.95)
2. (1.38) cool
3. 1.71 noice too
4. 2.33
5. 1.38 wuddaheck same as 2nd

3x3x3 9.71 ao5 whaaaat sub10??? gjjjjjjjjj
1. 9.13, if I had gotten an nicer PLL it would have been an 8 or a 7 :/
2. (8.66), lol, OLL skip
3. (10.90) rotationless XD
4. 9.69 oh wow, nothing special on this solve
5. 10.31

4x4x4 42.08 ao5, sub NR 
1. 41.71
2. 41.05
3. 43.49
4. 40.73
5. 44.15

5x5x5 2:00.67 not even sub2 XD
1. 1:47.84
2. 2:02.09
3. (1:41.75) PLL skip lol
4. 2:12.08
5. (2:25.74) lol fail

3x3x3 One Handed 32.46 ao5:
1. (35.52)
2. (26.66) devil
3. 36.88
4. 30.88
5. 30.97

2x2x2 Blindfolded 24.01 single, 28.22 mo3 XD:
1. 31.48 xd
2. 29.18 xdxd
3. 24.01+, onelook xdxdxd

3x3x3 Blindfolded 43.95 single, DNF mo3
1. DNF(1:11.87) wtf so slow and so bad XD
2. 43.95[14.74] nicer
3. 57.81[17.57] ok

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. DNF(7:35.65), off by 3 wings 
2. DNF(6:32.99) accidentally did r3 and that spoiled the solve 
3. DNF(12:29.87) OMG 9 MINUTES MEMO WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO ME D: and a DNF by many pieces.... corners included XD I suck.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay single 57.36
2) ~3
3) ~10
4) ~43
great sub1


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 8, 2017)

*2x2: *5.081, 5.093, 3.993, 4.734, 2.313 = 4.603
*3x3: *11.836, 11.000, 15.031, 11.832, 12.626 = 12.098
*4x4: *55.933, 52.672, 49.698, 58.757, 50.802 = 53.136
*5x5: *1:50.604, 1:36.812, 1:31.460, 1:46.828, 1:38.664 = 1:40.768
*6x6: *3:19.130, 3:07.995, 3:14.758, 3:25.073, 3:13.684 = 3:15.857
*7x7: *5:12.945, 4:49.789, 5:01.320, 4:58.553, 4:39.239 = 4:56.554
*2x2 BLD: *DNF, 28.778, 19.288 = 19.288
*3x3 BLD: *1:16.866, 55.621, 1:30.404 = 55.621
*4x4 BLD: *6:45.274, DNF, DNF = 6:45.274
*3x3 MBLD: *13/14 54:27
*3x3 OH: *19.999, 20.449, 19.515, 26.558, 21.588 = 20.679
*2x2-4x4 Relay: *1:15.690
*2x2-5x5 Relay: *2:57.698
*2x2-6x6 Relay: *6:06.207
*2x2-7x7 Relay: *11:26.072
*Clock: *12.860, 11.464, 10.785, 11.030, 11.007 = 11.167
*Pyraminx: *9.729, 8.838, DNF, 5.184, 6.062 = 8.210
*Skewb: *10.017, 9.933, 7.210, 4.752, 6.613 = 7.919


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 9, 2017)

*2x2: 4.81* [5.82, 5.02, (3.39), (7.20), 3.59]
*3x3: 12.53 *[(11.28), 11.91, (15.02), 13.65, 12.02] / those first 2 scrambles were "holy ****" material... this is my best Ao5 of 2017!
*4x4: 58.76 *[59.64, 54.60, (53.25), (1:02.59), 1:02.04]
*5x5: 2:29.67 *[2:39.70, 2:24.88, (2:46.68), (2:14.64), 2:24.43]
*6x6: 5:05.82* [5:06.67, 4:53.20, (4:32.77), 5:17.60, (5:40.94)] / got my first 6x6 only five days ago... decent?
*2BLD: 29.77 *[41.78[23.27], DNF(32.36)[12.72], 29.77[6.93]] / nice memo
*3BLD: 2:22.08 *[DNF(3:31.13)[2:35.85(5E)], 2:22.08[1:22.26], DNF(2:41.63)[1:40.89(3E)]]
*MultiBLD: 0/2* DNF(7:21.83)[4:43.09] / first MBLD in years, both cubes off by 3 edges
*3x3OH: 40.80 *[34.41, 50.63, 37.37, (33.43), (53.11)]
*3x3MTS: 1:52.08* [1:56.68, 1:41.59,1:57.98, (2:00.03), (1:36.94)]
*2-4 Relay: 1:04.40* / Another insane 2-4!!! 4x4 single solve PB is in here, 41.14 :O
*2-5 Relay: 3:49.86 */ 2-4 were mediocre or bad, 5x5 was godly
*2-6 Relay: 10:27.31* / improvement by 6 minutes from last week, seems good
*Megaminx: 4:42.67 = *[(5:21.64), 4:48.48, 4:02.22, (3:32.86), 5:17.31]
*Pyraminx: 6.16 *[5.15, 6.30, 7.04, (5.02), (11.30)] / i am NOT this good, just an easy bunch of scrambles and lucky solves
*
FMC: 48*



Spoiler



final: L D' B F' L2 U F' B' U B F U' F' U F B U' B' U' F' L F L' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U R' F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R'

L D' B F' L2 // cross
U F' B' U B F // pair
U' F' U F // another one
B U' B' U' F' L F L' // F2L-1
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' *U' R* // F2L
*R' U'* R' F R F' U *R* // L3C
*R2* F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R' // CPLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:20.54, 1:28.90, 1:26.05, (1:18.76), (1:36.77) = 1:25.17
OH: 19.02, (15.28), (21.83), 20.73, 19.28 = 19.68
Feet: (1:11.52), 54.31, 56.99, 1:08.79, (53.39) = 1:00.03 AGAIN?!?!
FMC: 39


Spoiler: Solution



x2 R' B' U' L' F' D2 F2 L' U' L D' R D R' U' R U2 D' R D' U' R' U R U' L' R' U R U' L R' U2 R U R' U R U D

Breakdown:
x2
R' B' U' L' F' - 5 = EO
D2 F2 L' U' L D' - 6 = XLine
R D R' U' R U2 D' R D' - 8 = F2L-1
U' R' U R U' L' R' U R U' L - 11 = F2L+CP
R' U2 R U R' U R U D' - 9 = 2GLL+ADF
39 Moves

Scramble: L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' U L2 U R' B D' L' R2 F


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 9, 2017)

2x2; (6.436) 2.760 3.646 (2.611) 5.380 = 3.929 average
3x3; (13.646) (16.945) 14.817 14.888 15.067 = 14.924 average
4x4; 1:03.035 1:06.903 (1:02.173) (1:10.711) 1:03.298 = 1:04.412 average
5x5; (2:04.035) 1:56.601 2:00.619 1:56.103 (1:52.969) = 1:57.774 average
6x6; 4:00.044 (3:24.431 overall PB yay) 3:58.541 3:55.270 (4:23.390) = 3:57.952 average
7x7; (5:47.751) 6:31.735 6:15.418 (6:31.887) 6:26.801 = 6:24.801 average
2x2 BLD; 52.006 1:18.525 47.328 = 47.328
3x3 BLD; 7:11.385 DNF 6:20.353 = 6:20.353
3x3 OH; (24.133) (40.061) 32.954 25.714 29.094 = 29.254 average
3x3 feet; 58.913 (1:12.484) 1:09.480 1:09.347 (56.292) = 1:05.913 average 
Skewb; (7.083) 5.183 5.661 (4.915) 6.851 = 5.898 average
Pyraminx; 4.064 4.783 (3.994) 7.272 (8.654) = 5.373 average
Square-1; 42.344 (2:15.604) 43.171 57.026 (29.275) = 47.514 average
Megaminx: 1:34.964 1:37.397 (1:34.318) (2:01.391) 1:45.048 = 1:39.136 average
2-4 relay; 1:30.266
2-5 relay; 3:45.023
2-6 relay; 7:19.453
2-7 relay; 14:16.388
FMC; 56


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Cross// L D' F' B L2
F2L 1// U' B' U' B
F2L 2// U2 R U R' U2 F' U F
F2L 3// R' U' R L' U' L
F2L 4// U' B U2 B' U2 R' U R'
COLL// L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U
PLL// F2 U' F U F U F U' F' U' F2


----------



## REDCUBER13 (Feb 9, 2017)

3x3- 12.91, 20.02, 18.27, 17.10, 18.76 - 17.42
2x2- 9.87,7.21,8.19,8.55,3.79- 7.522
Pyra- 12.92,12.92,8.21,8.09,6.53-9.726
3x3 oh - 50.80,49.02,54.02,51.84,46.25 - 50.388


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 9, 2017)

2x2 : 10.45, 11.52, 10.64, (11.88), (5.32) = 10.87
3x3 : 38.71, 36.03, (50.09), (34.60),41.64 = 38.79
4x4 : 2:30.63, (1:51.31), (2:38.90),2:32.89, 2:34.81 = 2:32.78
5x5 : 5:20.23, (6:16.64), 4:55.39, (4:51.57), 5:23.46 = 5:13.03
2-4 relay : 3:17.24
mega : 5:49.88, (6:30.83), (5:00.01),5:33.58, 5:50.04 = 5:44.50
skewb : (18.74), 10.88, (8.70), 12.18,16.53 = 13.20


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2017)

3x3: (8.50), 9.73, 9.63, (13.37), 10.13 = 9.83 //What were those scrambles...
2x2: (4.40), 3.06, 4.10, 3.26, (1.69) = 3.48
4x4: 44.49, 43.95, (52.96), (40.79), 47.38 = 45.31
OH: (21.45), 26.67, 22.23, 22.18, (28.41) = 23.70
Mega: (1:02.09), 1:21.12, 1:10.27, (1:25.59), 1:07.06 = 1:12.82 //Consistent
Pyra: 4.34, 4.52, 4.92, (3.42), (5.84) = 4.60 //Lol
Clock: 7.47, (9.44), 8.09, 7.56, (6.34) = 7.71
Skewb: 12.20, 9.97, (14.02), (7.30), 11.26 = 11.15
Squan: 38.78, 33.85, (39.32), 36.50, (18.40) = 36.38 // Katie's Squan
2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:12.55 = 1:12.55
2-4: 1:04.47 //no splits


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 10, 2017)

2x2 blindfold: 1:09.34, 55.49, 59.97
Pyraminx: 3.71, 5.72, 2.89, 4.02, 4.12
Clock: 12.30, 14.46, 11.23, 11.24, 13.18 
Skewb: 9.75, 8.08, 8.6, 13.99, 10.71


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 10, 2017)

*2x2: *(3.60), (1.34), 1.62, 2.34, 1.56 = *1.84 * //lololol
*3x3: *(8.91), 10.72, 9.59, (10.80), 9.35 = *9.89
4x4: *(46.36), 36.66, 39.56, 34.25, (32.49) = *36.82
5x5: *1:18.99, 1:21.65, (1:17.14), (1:32.70), 1:20.05 = *1:20.23
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, 7.90 = *7.90
OH: *(20.43), 18.39, (17.17), 19.03, 18.60 = *18.67
Megaminx: *(1:00.58), 56.45, 57.42, (55.45), 56.46 = *56.78
Pyraminx: *3.68, 4.06, (3.19), 3.64, (7.81) = *3.79
Square-1: *(28.68), 22.64, (15.65), 17.23, 18.75 = *19.54
Skewb: *5.10, 5.64, (4.33), 4.46, 6.06 = *5.06*


----------



## big_moe5 (Feb 10, 2017)

*2x2: (5.06), 4.56, 4.06, 4.73, (2.60) = 4.20
3x3: (15.26), 19.14, 15.72, (19.50), 17.95 = 17.51
4x4: 1:50.26, (1:31.39), 1:34.08, (1:55.67), 1:47.21 = 1:43.72
5x5: (5:19.43), 5:01.63, (4:36.28), 4:40.83, 4:44.26 = 4:48.91
3x3 One Handed: 39.95, (40.64), (34.70), 36.83, 37.05 = 37.83*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 2:09.40
Kilominx: 1:00.65, 1:06.36, (1:15.21), (59.41), 1:11.25 = 1:06.58
Megaminx: 1:48.25, 1:54.94, (1:39.64), (2:04.85), 1:52.35 = 1:52.01
Pyraminx: (9.53), (6.40), 7.05, 9.05, 8.97 = 8.20
Square-1: 1:26.11, (54.15), 1:12.66, (1:26.15), 1:03.54 = 1:12.52
Skewb: 7.65, 8.70, 8.26, (9.97), (6.82) = 8.28

*


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 11, 2017)

2x2 5.15 average
1. 5.32
2. 3.80
3. 2.97
4. 6.34
5. 9.14

3x3 18.28 average
1. 20.11
2. 23.74
3. 15.62
4. 14.51
5. 19.10

3x3 OH 33.72 average
1. 34.87
2. 37.74
3. 33.98
4. 32.30
5. 27.44


----------



## GSahu (Feb 11, 2017)

*3X3: *(11.99), 16.02, 16.47, 16.23, (18.09)* = 16.24 Average
3X3 OH:* (33.90), (41.11), 39.31, 34.44, 38.23* = 37.33 Average*


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Mini Guildford: 6:59.84
7x7: 9:58.76, 9:55.42, 9:38.02 = 9:50.73 PB Sniggle (but considering how little 7x7 i do I get a pb every like 12 solves)


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 11, 2017)

*Pyraminx:* (6.06) 4.83, (3.96), 4.27, 4.35 = 4.49

Meanwhile in the Reddit comp I get a 6.1.......

*3x3: *14.74, 13.08, 14.23, (12.35), (18.74) = 14.02

Damn got nervous on the last solve. Still really good though.

*2x2:* 5.36, 5.12, (5.90), 5.78, (3.93) = 5.42

lol2x2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 12, 2017)

*5BLD:* 5:48.32, DNF, DNF = 5:48.32


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 12, 2017)

2x2: 4.665, 4.554, (3.559), (7.457), 4.994 = 4.796

3x3: 20.079, 20.318, (26.721), (16.976), 17.949 = 19.445

Pyraminx: 16.395, (26.349), 20.471, 17.871, (12.224) = 18.245

4x4: (4:47.789), 3:42.506, 2:59.375, 2:58.001, (2.48.011) = 3:13.294

234: 3:18.465


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 12, 2017)

2x2: 14.451, 11.254, 7.934, 8.254, 14.971= 11.319

3x3: 22.738, 24.355, (22.639), (33.423), 26.206 = 24.433

4x4: 2:07.930, 2:53.502, 2:14.500, 2:17.465, 2:08.381 = 2:13.448

5x5: 5:33.616, 5:00.827, 4:30.460, 5:34.516, 4:58.096 = 5:10.846

2-4 Relay: 2:54.835

2-5 Relay: 7:30.677


----------



## Callum Clark (Feb 12, 2017)

2x2
1. 3.97 
2. 2.54 
3. 6.25 
4. 5.89 
5. 6.09 
Average: 5.31

3x3
Time List:
1. 30.79 
2. 26.11
3. 18.18 
4. 27.59 
5. 12.72 
Average: 23.97

3x3 OH 
1. 40.13
2. 47.38 
3. 40.02 
4. 43.28 
5. 40.30 
Average: 41.41 

4x4
1. 2:03.92 
2. 2:18.12 
3. 2:02.16 
4. 2:11.37 
5. 1:48.57 
Average: 2:05.82


Pyraminx
1. 14.98 
2. 12.08 
3. 13.19 
4. 6.20 
5. 13.94 
Average: 13.07

Skweb
1. 14.15 
2. 17.20 
3. 37.73 
4. 8.87 
5. 22.26 
Average: 17.88

2x2 Blindfolded
1.DNF(30.90) 
2. 16.70 
3. 19.70 
Average: 19.70


----------



## Riley M (Feb 12, 2017)

*3x3:
5) *00:56.15 
*4) *00:59.57* 
3) *00:59.46 
*2) *00:45.19 
*1) *00:51.07
*avg: *54.29

I know i'm garbage lol


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 13, 2017)

Didn't get to do this last week because I was at a real comp, where I broke every official BLD PB 
It makes the high DNF rate this week more tolerable.

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
trying to use corner comms; they take long enough to think of that I start to forget edge memo
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
going for speed; some of my best memo times (around 2:40). 5:26 success on the next solve
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1st was 11:10[5:47] fastest memo ever; off by some x-centers
*Multi-BLD*: *6/7* in *18:54.49*
Maybe I'll just literally never get a 7/7... 20+ attempts now
Also got a 20/25 in just over an hour an a half after this.


*3x3x3*: (8.61), (13.09), 11.16, 12.10, 12.09 = *11.79
6x6x6*: 2:36.10, 2:36.74, (2:32.98), (2:52.85), 2:43.02 = *2:38.63*

*3x3x3 OH*: 34.52, (36.71), 32.60, 25.53, (16.71) = *30.89*
Second best single ever, full step too.


----------



## Bamboux (Feb 13, 2017)

*3x3: *(35.10), 29.59, 29.24, 30.89, (21.90) = avg: 26.91
*2x2: *7.86, 6.44, 7.00, (8.72), (3.46) = avg: 7.11
*4x4: *1:56.98, (2:26.46), 1:57.47, (1:53.65), DNF = avg: 2:06.97
*2x2-4x4: *3:04.14


----------



## RyuKagamine (Feb 13, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 3:49.35 DNF DNF = 3:49.35
3x3x3 With feet: (3:59.59) (2:43.56) 3:38.73 3:07.45 3:21.91 =3:22.70
234 Relay: 2:42.78
2345 Relay: 6:18.27
2-6 Relay: 11:53.11
2-7 Relay: 22:05.53/2 times(5&7) G-Prem Error 
Clock: 23.48 20.27 (16.88) 23.07 (23.71) =22.27
Megaminx: 2:57.89 3:34.15 2:50.58 (4:11.99) (2:38.46) =3:07.54
Pyraminx: 14.95 18.46 (26.97) (13.26) 13.98 =15.80
Skewb: 16.03 (12.44) 24.59 30.59 (37.15) =23.74


----------



## Alea (Feb 13, 2017)

*2x2:* 13.17, 5.55, 10.68, (14.53), (3.39)=> *9.80
3x3:* 18.03, (43.90), (16.34), 17.21, 19.26=>*18.17*//thanks my computer for sleep mode while solving...(second solve)
*4x4:* 1:20.27, (1:06.98), (1:28.63), 1:15.01, 1:14.39=> *1:16.56
5x5:* 2:24.39, 2:13.55, (2:28.42), (2:01.32), 2:22.41=> *2:20.12
6x6:* (7:03.55), 6:05.74, (5:04.33), 5:07.03,6:11.87=> *5:48.22
7x7:* 8:35.22, 9:33.27, 8:30.83, (10:03.36), (7:39.71)=>*8:53.11
2BLD:* 1:47.24, 1:36.22, DNF=> *1:36.22
3BLD:* DNF (9:08.10), DNF (5:09.21), DNF (5:58.19)=> *DNF
OH:* 31.78, 27.67, (27.13), 28.82, (32.36)=> *29.43
Feet:* DNF, (3:23.00), 4:04.39, 3:27.21, 4:12.42=> *3:54.68
MTS:* 4:21.03, 2:41.73, DNF, 2:00.75, (1:51.26)=> *3:01.18
2-4 Relay: 2:20.33
2-5 Relay: 4:48.09
2-6 Relay: 9:45.93
2-7 Relay: 18:16.48
Mega:* (2:27.49), (1:51.85), 1:58.72, 2:11.44, 1:52.67=> *2:00.95
Pyra:* 6.53, (7.79), (6.01), 7.06, 6.13=> *6.58
Skewb:* (12.56), 10.22, (7.85), 9.64, 8.23=>* 9.37*


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 13, 2017)

Alea said:


> *2x2:* 13.17, 5.55, 10.68, (14.53), (3.39)=> *9.80
> 3x3:* 18.03, (43.90), (16.34), 17.21, 19.26=>*18.17*//thanks my computer for sleep mode while solving...(second solve)
> *4x4:* 1:20.27, (1:06.98), (1:28.63), 1:15.01, 1:14.39=> *1:16.56
> 5x5:* 2:24.39, 2:13.55, (2:28.42), (2:01.32), 2:22.41=> *2:20.12
> ...



I beat you at square-1 and feet. You beat me at everything else. Nicely done.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 13, 2017)

FMC: 26



Spoiler: Fewest moves Solution



L F U R' D L2 B2 D' F L2 F2 U' F' B' U F2 U' B U2 F U' F' U F2 U' D2 (26)

How I did it:
EO: L F U R' (4)
pseudo223 block: D L2 B2 D' F L2 (10)
F2L-1: F2 U' F' U (14)
3 corners: @ F2 U F U' F' U F2 U' D2 (23)
at @ insert U' B' U F2 U' B U F2, 5 moves cancel


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 13, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (9.84), 5.22, 4.10, 5.37, (3.93)-> *4.90
3x3x3:* 16.35, (20.19), (11.81), 17.34, 16.95-> *16.88
4x4x4:* 1:10.43, 1:09.41, (1:08.87), (1:34.86), 1:28.04-> *1:15.96
5x5x5:* 2:34.22, (DNF), 2:42.63, (2:33.10), 2:36.38-> *2:37.74
7x7x7:* 8:42.13, 9:02.79, (7:36.52), (DNF), 8:06.11-> *8:37.01
2x2x2BLD:* 59.57, 1:00.40, DNF-> *59.57
3x3x3BLD:* 3:46.32, 3:22.16, DNF-> *3:22.16
3x3x3OH:* 37.65, 38.17, (32.37), (41.17), 32.70-> *36.17
3x3 MTS:* 1:20.74, (1:17.15), 1:19.43, (DNF), 1:17.19-> *1:19.12
234*-> *2:03.90
2345*-> *4:15.77
megaminx:* (2:34.31), 2:51.36, 2:57.80, (3:00.13), 2:41.41-> *2:50.19
sq-1:* (56.64), 42.22, 44.91, 43.37, (39.19)-> *43.50
skewb:* (13.07), 9.20, 7.72, 7.25, (6.49)-> *8.06

FMC:* 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F B' D L' U R' F B D2 B2 L R B' L B R' B' L' D B D' B D' B D B' R' B' U2 L U L' U R B'

F B' D L' U R' F //2x2x2
B D2 B2 L //2x2x3
* B' D B D' B D' B D //f2l-1
B' R' B' U2 L U L' U R B' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * R B' L B R' B' L' B (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Feb 13, 2017)

*2x2:* (6.32), 4.24, 3.68, 4.08, (2.39) = *4.01
3x3:* (11.79), 14.47, 14.69, 15.30, (18.32) = *14.83
4x4:* (1:23.45), 1:10.66, 1:21.69, 1:15.70, (1:09.83) = *1:16.02
5x5:* (3:05.67), 2:51.55, (2:29.75), 3:04.44, 2:55.20 = *2:57.07* //pb single
*7x7:* 10:32.33, (12:23.28), 11:28.71, (9:50.87), 10:44.17 = *10:55.07* //pb average and single
*2BLD:* DNF(42.58), 44.37, 48.65 = *44.37
3BLD:* 1:58.10, DNF(3:08.00), DNF(2:25.88) = *1:58.10
OH:* 19.66, (19.28), 21.18, 23.67, (25.15) = *21.51
MTS:* 1:02.98, (DNF(2:11.83)), (1:00.04), 2:46.63, 1:03.64 = *1:37.75
2-4:* *2:04.60
2-5:* *5:10.05
2-6:* *12:21.41
2-7:* *24:38.94
Mega:* 2:09.00, 2:07.61, 2:05.61, (2:10.19), (1:49.12) = *2:07.41
Pyra:* 7.44, (7.13), (13.98), 9.48, 11.68 = *9.54
FMC:* *57
*


Spoiler: solution



L D' F' B L2 //cross
U' F U F' U B U B' //F2L-1
U' F' U F2 R' F' R //F2L-2
L' U' L2 U F' L' F//F2L-3
U' F' U' F' U' F' U F U F //F2L-4
F U' B' U F' U' B //OLL
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

Cancels 1 move:
L D' F' B L2 U' F U F' U B U B' U' F' U F2 R' F' R L' U' L2 U F' L' F U' F' U' F' U' F' U F U F2 U' B' U F' U' B R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (57 HTM)


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 14, 2017)

*2x2 Ao: 11.19

Time List:*
1. 10.83 
2. 8.48 
3. 14.26 
4. (16.26) 
5. (4.57) 


only could do the 2x2


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 14, 2017)

*Pyraminx:

Ao5: 7.85
*
1. (5.95) 
2. 9.92 
3. 7.07 
4. (11.25) 
5. 6.55 

Only had time for 1 event this week. But PB avg of 5!


----------



## okayama (Feb 14, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' U L2 U R' B D' L' R2 F
Solution: U' D' R2 D L' D' R2 D L' D L' U' L D' U2 F' L' F' R' D F U2 B U' R2 D2

15 min backup solution.

(Inverse)

c/e pair: D2
c/e pair: R2
Two squares: U B' U2
2x2x2 block: F' D' R
2x2x3 block: F L F
More square: U2
All but 3 corners: D L' U L D' L2 * U

Insert at *: L' D' R2 D L D' R2 D


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 14, 2017)

2x2 - *4.50* Average: (6.67), 4.74, 4.50, 4.27, (2.59)
(PB Average! Nice!)

3x3 - *13.92* Average: (11.60), 12.30, (18.90), 13.35, 16.11
4x4 - *1:07.01* Average: (1:02.63), 1:05.06, 1:09.66, (1:13.39), 1:06.30
5x5 - *2:37.89* Average: (2:50.38), 2:39.86, (2:18.48), 2:36.27, 2:37.55
6x6 - *5:13.76* Average: 5:12.43, 5:20.80, (5:26.27), (4:41.25), 5:08.05
(PB Average; last solve should’ve been Sub-5, but I paused for a bit on OLL)

3x3 OH - *22.04* Average: 23.09, 20.70, 22.32, (23.47), (19.71)
3x3 MTS - *1:17.94* Average: 1:09.93, (2:07.44), 1:16.45, (51.33), 1:27.44
3x3 FMC - *37 Moves *


Spoiler: Solution



U R F’ R2 D’ L’ U = 2x2 Block (7/7)
(R’ D2 R) D’ B R’ B2 = 2x2x3 + Edge (7/14)
D2 F D’ F’ R2 (D R’ D’ R) (F’ R F) D = Multislotting + OLS (13/27)
(B2 R’ B2 L U2) (F2 R F2 L’ U2) = PLL (10/37)


2-4 Relay - *1:37.95*
2-5 Relay - *4:26.18*
2-6 Relay - *10:39.09*
2-7 Relay - *18:30.06*
Megaminx - *3:42.75* Average: 3:27.04, (3:14.21+), 4:04.35, (4:10.88), 3:36.85
Pyraminx - *16.99* Average: 16.80, 14.69, 19.47, (24.99), (11.25)
Skewb - *28.18* Average: (41.91), 24.99, (21.95), 26.16, 33.39


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok then, final results:
congrats to Torch, bacyril and Scruggsy and gateway cuber who shared 3:d place
EDIT: early Thursday

*2x2x2*(39)

 1.37 WACWCA
 1.84 Isaac Lai
 1.85 asacuber
 1.95 G2013
 2.38 gateway cuber
 2.69 Torch
 2.79 cuberkid10
 2.87 YouCubing
 3.47 Jaysammey777
 3.56 No Cube Unsolved
 3.64 hamfaceman
 3.93 DhruvA
 3.96 DGCubes
 4.00 sqAree
 4.07 Ordway Persyn
 4.45 big_moe5
 4.50 EmperorZant
 4.60 Scruggsy13
 4.73 Agguzi
 4.79 bacyril
 4.81 Jaycee
 4.90 Bogdan
 5.15 CubingGenius
 5.32 Callum Clark
 5.42 CapriPhonix
 5.63 João Santos
 5.98 h2f
 6.69 bubbagrub
 7.10 Bamboux
 7.98 REDCUBER13
 8.03 MatsBergsten
 8.23 hfsdo
 9.53 muchacho
 9.80 Alea
 10.66 One Wheel
 10.87 Lili Martin
 11.09 MuckPie
 11.19 PyraMaster
 11.32 Jon Persson
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.36 cuberkid10
 9.51 G2013
 9.83 Jaysammey777
 9.89 Isaac Lai
 9.97 WACWCA
 10.88 hamfaceman
 11.68 asacuber
 11.71 DGCubes
 11.78 Keroma12
 11.91 Torch
 12.09 Scruggsy13
 12.25 gateway cuber
 12.39 pjk
 12.53 Jaycee
 12.91 YouCubing
 13.40 Ordway Persyn
 13.89 bacyril
 13.92 EmperorZant
 14.02 CapriPhonix
 14.20 No Cube Unsolved
 14.82 sqAree
 14.92 DhruvA
 16.10 Sergeant Baboon
 16.24 GSahu
 16.88 Bogdan
 17.23 h2f
 17.60 big_moe5
 18.04 REDCUBER13
 18.17 Alea
 18.28 CubingGenius
 19.44 Agguzi
 19.62 muchacho
 19.94 Mike Hughey
 21.23 bubbagrub
 21.77 João Santos
 23.96 Callum Clark
 23.98 Matthew Cubermann
 24.43 Jon Persson
 25.96 Enigma615
 26.29 arbivara
 29.54 MuckPie
 29.54 hfsdo
 29.91 Bamboux
 35.12 MatsBergsten
 35.43 One Wheel
 37.84 Lili Martin
 55.56 Riley M
*4x4x4*(35)

 36.82 Isaac Lai
 38.80 cuberkid10
 41.61 G2013
 45.27 Jaysammey777
 45.81 Torch
 48.16 WACWCA
 49.39 DGCubes
 50.67 hamfaceman
 53.13 Scruggsy13
 53.61 bacyril
 54.63 Ordway Persyn
 56.66 YouCubing
 58.76 Jaycee
 59.49 gateway cuber
 1:00.97 asacuber
 1:01.11 pjk
 1:04.41 DhruvA
 1:07.01 EmperorZant
 1:08.99 No Cube Unsolved
 1:11.90 Sergeant Baboon
 1:15.96 Bogdan
 1:16.02 sqAree
 1:16.56 Alea
 1:20.20 h2f
 1:21.01 João Santos
 1:31.54 bubbagrub
 1:43.85 big_moe5
 1:45.15 One Wheel
 1:45.32 hfsdo
 2:05.82 Callum Clark
 2:06.97 Bamboux
 2:13.45 Jon Persson
 2:17.58 MatsBergsten
 2:32.74 Lili Martin
 3:13.29 Agguzi
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:20.23 Isaac Lai
 1:25.95 cuberkid10
 1:29.83 Torch
 1:40.12 bacyril
 1:40.76 Scruggsy13
 1:42.19 WACWCA
 1:43.37 YouCubing
 1:48.13 hamfaceman
 1:56.87 G2013
 1:57.77 DhruvA
 2:12.29 gateway cuber
 2:20.12 Alea
 2:29.67 Jaycee
 2:35.79 No Cube Unsolved
 2:37.74 Bogdan
 2:37.89 EmperorZant
 2:53.65 Mike Hughey
 2:57.06 sqAree
 2:57.48 João Santos
 3:10.15 Sergeant Baboon
 3:18.52 One Wheel
 3:49.20 bubbagrub
 4:08.81 MatsBergsten
 4:48.91 big_moe5
 5:10.84 Jon Persson
 5:13.03 Lili Martin
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:38.62 Keroma12
 2:43.55 Torch
 2:57.24 bacyril
 3:15.85 Scruggsy13
 3:15.89 YouCubing
 3:57.95 DhruvA
 5:05.82 Jaycee
 5:13.76 EmperorZant
 5:32.32 Sergeant Baboon
 5:40.33 Alea
 6:36.67 One Wheel
 8:30.99 bubbagrub
 9:00.67 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:03.15 Torch
 4:03.94 bacyril
 4:56.55 Scruggsy13
 5:27.71 YouCubing
 6:24.65 DhruvA
 8:37.01 Bogdan
 8:53.11 Alea
 9:48.06 gateway cuber
10:55.07 sqAree
12:40.20 One Wheel
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 18.67 Isaac Lai
 19.68 GenTheThief
 19.89 gateway cuber
 20.61 cuberkid10
 20.67 Scruggsy13
 20.81 WACWCA
 21.50 sqAree
 21.90 Torch
 22.04 EmperorZant
 22.24 asacuber
 22.59 hamfaceman
 23.69 Jaysammey777
 26.36 YouCubing
 26.83 No Cube Unsolved
 29.25 DhruvA
 29.42 Alea
 30.88 Keroma12
 32.35 h2f
 32.95 G2013
 33.72 CubingGenius
 35.07 DGCubes
 36.17 Bogdan
 36.59 bacyril
 37.33 GSahu
 37.94 big_moe5
 40.80 Jaycee
 41.24 Callum Clark
 43.68 bubbagrub
 50.55 REDCUBER13
 58.79 arbivara
 59.87 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 42.16 Torch
 1:00.03 GenTheThief
 1:05.91 DhruvA
 2:02.25 gateway cuber
 2:29.95 One Wheel
 3:11.19 bubbagrub
 3:22.70 RyuKagamine
 3:54.67 Alea
 5:40.04 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(25)

 5.36 WACWCA
 7.90 Isaac Lai
 9.93 gateway cuber
 16.69 asacuber
 16.70 Callum Clark
 17.95 YouCubing
 19.28 Scruggsy13
 23.72 Torch
 24.01 G2013
 28.09 DGCubes
 28.96 h2f
 29.77 Jaycee
 31.88 MatsBergsten
 44.37 sqAree
 47.32 DhruvA
 49.73 bacyril
 55.49 Jacck
 55.49 aybuck37
 59.57 Bogdan
 1:12.55 Jaysammey777
 1:14.69 bubbagrub
 1:36.22 Alea
 1:42.77 One Wheel
 3:49.35 RyuKagamine
 DNF No Cube Unsolved
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 43.95 G2013
 55.62 Scruggsy13
 1:00.54 Torch
 1:30.17 YouCubing
 1:32.95 MatsBergsten
 1:51.51 No Cube Unsolved
 1:58.10 sqAree
 2:18.98 Mike Hughey
 2:22.08 Jaycee
 2:29.92 bacyril
 2:37.71 WACWCA
 3:05.46 Jacck
 3:22.16 Bogdan
 3:45.15 bubbagrub
 3:45.60 gateway cuber
 6:20.35 DhruvA
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Alea
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF h2f
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:45.27 Scruggsy13
 7:02.35 MatsBergsten
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:48.32 CyanSandwich
13:55.06 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

13/14 (54:27)  Scruggsy13
8/8 (44:09)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (18:54)  Keroma12
3/3 (20:42)  gateway cuber
0/2 ( 7:21)  Jaycee
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 39.27 Torch
 45.13 bacyril
 1:17.94 EmperorZant
 1:19.12 Bogdan
 1:21.89 YouCubing
 1:37.75 sqAree
 1:52.08 Jaycee
 2:00.48 gateway cuber
 3:01.17 Alea
 4:26.49 One Wheel
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 57.36 G2013
 1:01.30 cuberkid10
 1:04.36 Torch
 1:04.40 Jaycee
 1:04.47 Jaysammey777
 1:15.69 Scruggsy13
 1:17.33 asacuber
 1:17.64 gateway cuber
 1:19.93 bacyril
 1:30.26 DhruvA
 1:37.12 No Cube Unsolved
 1:37.95 EmperorZant
 1:48.74 h2f
 1:57.45 João Santos
 2:03.90 Bogdan
 2:04.60 sqAree
 2:09.40 big_moe5
 2:18.94 bubbagrub
 2:20.33 Alea
 2:36.93 One Wheel
 2:42.78 RyuKagamine
 2:54.83 Jon Persson
 3:04.14 Bamboux
 3:17.24 Lili Martin
 3:18.46 Agguzi
 3:30.85 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:44.00 Torch
 2:57.69 Scruggsy13
 3:08.41 bacyril
 3:45.02 DhruvA
 3:45.72 gateway cuber
 3:49.86 Jaycee
 4:00.17 asacuber
 4:15.77 Bogdan
 4:26.18 EmperorZant
 4:48.09 Alea
 4:55.51 João Santos
 5:10.05 sqAree
 6:17.03 One Wheel
 6:18.27 RyuKagamine
 6:51.48 bubbagrub
 7:30.67 Jon Persson
 8:28.76 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)

 5:18.60 Torch
 6:00.44 bacyril
 7:19.45 DhruvA
 9:45.93 Alea
10:27.31 Jaycee
10:39.09 EmperorZant
11:53.11 RyuKagamine
12:21.41 sqAree
12:25.48 One Wheel
14:11.51 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

 9:49.71 Torch
10:15.61 bacyril
14:16.38 DhruvA
18:16.48 Alea
18:30.06 EmperorZant
22:05.53 RyuKagamine
23:41.54 One Wheel
24:38.94 sqAree
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 6:03.83 Torch
 6:48.92 bacyril
 6:59.84 gateway cuber
*Kilominx*(6)

 30.68 Torch
 32.41 gateway cuber
 49.75 Sergeant Baboon
 51.02 bacyril
 1:06.09 big_moe5
 1:11.74 muchacho
*Skewb*(27)

 5.06 asacuber
 5.07 Isaac Lai
 5.89 cuberkid10
 5.90 DhruvA
 6.04 gateway cuber
 6.40 YouCubing
 6.59 DGCubes
 6.99 bacyril
 7.04 hamfaceman
 7.06 No Cube Unsolved
 7.59 Torch
 7.92 Scruggsy13
 8.06 Bogdan
 8.20 big_moe5
 8.32 bubbagrub
 9.24 Ordway Persyn
 9.36 Alea
 9.51 aybuck37
 10.50 h2f
 11.14 Jaysammey777
 12.09 Lili Martin
 17.87 Callum Clark
 23.74 RyuKagamine
 26.81 MatsBergsten
 28.18 EmperorZant
 33.48 arbivara
 47.80 One Wheel
*Clock*(9)

 7.71 Jaysammey777
 10.39 YouCubing
 11.16 Scruggsy13
 12.24 aybuck37
 15.01 hamfaceman
 18.01 Torch
 19.38 bacyril
 22.27 RyuKagamine
 29.54 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(28)

 2.37 DGCubes
 3.79 Isaac Lai
 3.83 asacuber
  3.95 aybuck37
 3.99 gateway cuber
 4.24 Torch
 4.48 CapriPhonix
 4.59 Jaysammey777
 4.71 YouCubing
 5.37 DhruvA
 5.57 bacyril
 6.16 Jaycee
 6.36 hamfaceman
 6.51 No Cube Unsolved
 6.57 Alea
 7.85 CornerCutter
 8.20 Scruggsy13
 8.36 big_moe5
 9.53 sqAree
 9.74 REDCUBER13
 10.29 Ordway Persyn
 13.07 Callum Clark
 15.51 bubbagrub
 15.80 RyuKagamine
 16.90 arbivara
 16.99 EmperorZant
 18.24 Agguzi
 1:11.65 One Wheel
*Megaminx*(19)

 56.78 Isaac Lai
 1:12.82 Jaysammey777
 1:23.66 Sergeant Baboon
 1:24.54 Torch
 1:25.16 GenTheThief
 1:31.25 bacyril
 1:39.13 DhruvA
 1:51.85 big_moe5
 2:00.94 Alea
 2:06.65 gateway cuber
 2:07.41 sqAree
 2:50.19 Bogdan
 3:07.54 RyuKagamine
 3:42.75 EmperorZant
 4:21.41 One Wheel
 4:42.67 Jaycee
 5:48.14 Lili Martin
 6:20.89 arbivara
 DNF CapriPhonix
*Square-1*(14)

 12.69 cuberkid10
 14.38 YouCubing
 17.55 hamfaceman
 18.87 DGCubes
 19.54 Isaac Lai
 31.16 bacyril
 31.60 gateway cuber
 31.81 Torch
 36.21 bubbagrub
 36.38 Jaysammey777
 43.50 Bogdan
 47.51 DhruvA
 1:14.10 big_moe5
 1:48.72 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

26 okayama
26 guusrs
27 h2f
33 bubbagrub
35 Bogdan
37 EmperorZant
38 arbivara
39 GenTheThief
43 YouCubing
48 Jaycee
54 One Wheel
56 DhruvA
57 sqAree
65 No Cube Unsolved

*Contest results*

444 Torch
362 bacyril
358 Scruggsy13
358 gateway cuber
330 DhruvA
319 YouCubing
312 Isaac Lai
266 Jaycee
256 cuberkid10
251 asacuber
248 Jaysammey777
246 G2013
244 sqAree
232 EmperorZant
226 Bogdan
221 WACWCA
218 Alea
218 hamfaceman
214 No Cube Unsolved
212 DGCubes
170 bubbagrub
164 h2f
157 MatsBergsten
148 big_moe5
147 One Wheel
124 Keroma12
114 Ordway Persyn
98 Sergeant Baboon
92 Callum Clark
85 João Santos
82 GenTheThief
78 CapriPhonix
71 RyuKagamine
62 pjk
58 arbivara
58 aybuck37
56 CubingGenius
56 Agguzi
53 REDCUBER13
52 Mike Hughey
43 Lili Martin
43 Jon Persson
39 GSahu
36 Bamboux
31 muchacho
30 hfsdo
28 Jacck
24 guusrs
24 okayama
15 MuckPie
15 CornerCutter
14 Matthew Cubermann
14 CyanSandwich
12 Enigma615
4 Riley M
4 PyraMaster


----------



## h2f (Feb 14, 2017)

@MatsBergsten Theres no my skewb and 5bld (dnf's) results. I've added it in the morning.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 14, 2017)

4x4 results are wrong


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 14, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ok then, preliminary results: (final and prize lottery will not be until late Wednesday UCT)
> still: congrats to Torch, bacyril and Scruggsy
> 
> *2x2x2*(37)
> ...



I believe all my results are incorrect, could you please check them?



> 2x2 5.15 average
> 1. 5.32
> 2. 3.80
> 3. 2.97
> ...


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2017)

3x3: 12.10 (15.51) 13.64 12.74 (11.68) = 12.83


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 15, 2017)

pjk said:


> 3x3: 12.10 (15.51) 13.64 12.74 (11.68) = 12.83


Perhaps this is intended for week 7 as you already have a post for week 6 



asacuber said:


> 4x4 results are wrong


Do you mean your result? It's corrected now. If you write 58.40 instead of 58.4, please.
(I know it is mathetmatically correct but the program(mer) is so stupid as to take it as 58.04 )



h2f said:


> @MatsBergsten Theres no my skewb and 5bld (dnf's) results. I've added it in the morning.


Ok, they are added now .



CubingGenius said:


> I believe all my results are incorrect, could you please check them?


Wow, all of them. Then I must have done something bad. I'll check now !
EDIT: Please write the average after the individual times. I've intended to fix that
for a couple of years now (so the program can read the average first and the individual
times after but it does not (always) work )


----------



## h2f (Feb 15, 2017)

@MatsBergsten, Thank you. You're doing great job.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 15, 2017)

I have not forgotten even though I am a little late (weren't at home yesterday).
TheCubicle.us prize lottery gift card! Spin the wheel....., turning...., stopping, wow!
*IT IS NUMBER 31 AGAIN! *Same as two weeks ago. But this time place 31 is... * CapriPhonix! *
Congratulations!

EDIT: *after cuberkid10 has posted*
This is almost like a (bad/humorous) novel:
After that post (cuberkid10:s) the final result is that GenTheThief is number 31!!!
And he won at place 31 two weeks ago!!!

Two sober things to note though:
1) He's out of the lottery for for weeks following his win so he would not have won anyway.
2) Even though I almost always change the result list(s) for somewhat late entries I would/will
NOT change the prize lottery result as a consequence of such a change.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sososososo sorry, I thought I posted this already, but apparently I didn't. :/ Jacob can vouch that I did this last week. 


2x2: 3.22, 2.38, 3.15, 2.83, 1.82 = 2.79
3x3: 8.54, 7.89, 11.34, 36.21, 8.21 = 9.36 // Counting 11 and the timer didn’t stop on the first solve
4x4: 34.65, 40.16, 39.25, 40.81, 37.00 = 38.80 // This is why I shouldn’t use Jacob’s 4x4
5x5: 1:29.04, 1:33.99, 1:13.15, 1:27.39, 1:21.42 = 1:25.95
2+3+4 Relay: 1:01.30 // FML
OH: 20.89, 20.62, 23.32, 17.79, 20.32 = 20.59
Square-1: 12.90, 22.61, 11.69, 13.39, 11.78 = 12.69
Skewb: 5.85, 5.40, 5.26, 8.28, 6.43 = 5.89


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 15, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I have not forgotten even though I am a little late (weren't at home yesterday).
> TheCubicle.us prize lottery gift card! Spin the wheel....., turning...., stopping, wow!
> *IT IS NUMBER 31 AGAIN! *Same as two weeks ago. But this time place 31 is... * CapriPhonix! *
> Congratulations!



Lol wat

First time I've ever won a gift card in my life

Thank you


----------



## LCuber (Feb 16, 2017)

2x2: Average 0:25.19
24.37
30.77
(13.41)
(30.82)
20.43

3x3: Average 1:07.31 (best average so far)
(1:04.99)
1:06.83
(1:10.06)
1:09.56
1:05.54

Pyraminx: Average 0:22.42
18.56
21.60
27.09
(28.53)
(16.14)

My 2x2 and pyraminx times were bad today  getting my 2x2 PB in warm up (5.88). But very happy with my best 3x3 average. Good luck to all the other competitors


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 17, 2017)

LCuber said:


> My 2x2 and pyraminx times were bad today  getting my 2x2 PB in warm up (5.88). But very happy with my best 3x3 average. Good luck to all the other competitors



This competition is over and closed.
Please compete in the next (week nr 7) instead .


----------

